

Neurolosit claims to find "where evil lurks" in the brain - Killah911
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/its-where-evil-lurks-neurologist-discovers-dark-patch-he-believes-exists-in-the-brains-of-all-murderers-rapists-and-violent-criminals-8482804.html

======
Killah911
>>“There are cases where someone becomes criminal as a result of a tumour or
an injury in that area, and after an operation to remove the tumour, that
person was completely normal again"

I'd love to find out more about these cases. I know PFC injuries can result in
lack of self control, but criminal behavior due to a brain deformity. That's a
pretty bold claim. Can early detection lead to lower crime rates?

